# Italian Motorhome in Covent Garden



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

So when I went out to walk Chloe this morning at about 9.30am, there was an Italian registration plate Motorhome parked in Covent Garden, with all the curtains closed. 

I figure it must have arrived on Saturday evening and they must have stayed the night in it. 

It stayed all day (well at least until I went out). 

It's free parking from 6.30pm on Saturday and all day Sunday.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Good on them! I hope they had a good time - it's a great area to explore!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have actually sang on stage at the Royal Opera House.

I never normally mention it as people think I am bragging.

Not bad for a rough hairy a**ed Geordie. :wink:


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Doesn't look very hairy from your avatar!!

Patty


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

crocodile shoes springs to mind. 
oops sorry just thought of a snappy answer.:lol: :lol:
was in a choir once.long long ago.


cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do like the idea of free parking in covent garden.tell me more, please. Being a south Londoner, but have not revisited for many a long year, i seem to recall they have moved it, or was that smithfield.

cabby


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Me to Heather the free parking in WC2 wonder how many vans we could park up for the night  :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

shall we make it a meet. :lol: :lol: 
by the way i did mean that they had only moved the market. :wink: :wink: 
cabby


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep cant see any reason.... might have to look at the right type of people to arrive in wc2 :roll:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We were covent garden for Shrek the musical with grandson on the 14th (saturday) also spotted a parked up motorhome but didnt get close enough to investigate.

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

cabby said:


> I do like the idea of free parking in covent garden.tell me more, please. Being a south Londoner, but have not revisited for many a long year, i seem to recall they have moved it, or was that smithfield.
> 
> cabby


http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/life/index.php?fid=9&page=2

There is a lot of free parking at the weekend only


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

i seem to recall they have moved it, or was that smithfield.

cabby[/quote]they moved convent garden fruit market to nine elms years ago,pity i used to go there for a drink when coming home from nite shift.any ? about london ask a jock :lol: :roll:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Having paid £16 for two hours car parking close to Drury Lane last year, this sounds like a good idea - pity it isn't weekdays too.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Parking is free from 6.30pm to 8.30am. Parking is also free on Sundays. 

However, parking spaces are taken very very quickly. Best to arrive just before 6.30pm and pay for say half an hour, and then just stay in the spot once the parking restriction ends. 

You have to fit into a space, so you'd need a van of 6m or less. Big vans won't be very good. 

Also, if you were planning to sleep in your van, best to find a side road. Also best if you don'd draw attention to yourself as there can be a lot of drunk people in the area and there are also a lot of homeless people.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Last January ( 11) we spotted more than one motorhome in Covent Garden area, Everyone complains about van parking in the UK, but I reckon this is a great privelege -it's not such a bad place to be!!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

cypsygal said:


> Last January ( 11) we spotted more than one motorhome in Covent Garden area, Everyone complains about van parking in the UK, but I reckon this is a great privelege -it's not such a bad place to be!!


You probably saw my van, as it is parked there all the time in residents' parking.

I rarely see any other vans, but on occasions (usually a Saturday night) I have seen vans - but probably on THREE occasions in the last 2 years?

And with an early morning dog walk on a Sunday morning, I would usually see a van if there is one the vicinity.

The parking attendants in the area are familiar with my van and know who I am.


----------

